
SSD endourance - mclada
Good day guys, 
I have a 5% wear on my SSD.  
At which point i have to replace it? 
Is there any data showing endourance if wear is already present? 
Or there is no time-frame for totall damage? 
Thanks in advance
======
4D4N
I hope some tech engineer answers this question As i have same concerns about
my SSDs

